# JD 790 Clutch Spring



## triangletile (Aug 26, 2010)

My clutch spring broke and I see where it attaches to the clutch pedal, but where does it attach at the other end? HELP!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I have a 990, the next model up. Nearly identicle to the 790. My clutch pedal spring attaches to a brace on the underside of the platform. Just has a small hole. You might just look around that general area, and it should come to you. Have the new spring yet? This should give you an idea of how far out to look. Good luck!


----------



## triangletile (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Got the new spring today, had it installed in about 45 minutes (had a small bit of trouble w/ re-assembly) and am ready to go. Now if I could just get your help mowing this 5 acres I have...

Seriously, Thanks Alot!


----------

